# Non hai cambiato la password!



## sterrenzio

Buongiorno e Buon 2011 a tutti! 

Sto traducendo le stringhe di un SW dall'ita al fra.

Come tradurre: _Non hai cambiato la password!_

Ho pensato ad un letterale: _Vous n'avez pas changé votre mot de passe!_

Oppure ad un più impersonale: _Le mot de passe n'a pas été changé!_

Cosa suonerebbe meglio alle vostre orecchie francofone?
Grazie!


----------



## DearPrudence

Buongiorno e buon 2011 

*Vous n'avez pas changé votre mot de passe !*  Mi sembra bene così 

*Le mot de passe n'a pas été changé!*
Forse troppo impersonale  (la mia reaccione sarà : e perché non lo cambi tu??!)

Ma aspetti gli opinioni degli otri forer@


----------



## sterrenzio

Grazie Chère Prudence! )


----------



## matoupaschat

Ciao Sterrenzio,

Buon 2011, anche a Silvestro !


DearPrudence said:


> *Vous n'avez pas changé votre mot de passe !*  Mi sembra bene così
> *Le mot de passe n'a pas été changé! *Forse troppo impersonale  (la mia reazione sarà : e _perché non lo cambi tu_??! )


Direi come DearPrudence, nonostante la supposta poca permalosità del computer ...


----------



## sterrenzio

Ciao Matou e grazie per la conferma al contributo di Dear Prudence!
Auguroni ancora da me e Silvestro )


----------

